# Does It Exists, 3 Axis Display 4 Igaging Dro?



## Pinresto

I've been looking but have had no luck. It looks like wildhorse innovations had/has a beta kit version. Didn't find any specifics on their site. I don't mind making one if someone sells a kit. I have three of the absolute igaging dros for my mini mill. It would be nice to have one display along with some functions of a 3 axis display. I know yuris(sp) site talks about a bluetooth 3axis display for a tablet. It's has some instructions and a parts list but it's a bit over my head. I'm no stranger to soldering and electronics in general but when they start talking about programing Im lost. 
Thanks


----------



## Ed ke6bnl

I am following you here. I just order 2 igaging type DRO's with the stainless steel scales. I just got them have not mounted them would like in the future to do the yuriy upgrade and in the same position as you. done a lot of soldering a little electronics. see what others have done.  Nice if someone made up these kits.


----------



## Wheresmywrench?

_*I'm in the same situation you are the blue tooth programing thing is beyond me. I also am looking for a display for the iGaging DRO. But have not had much luck. I've asked the same question and received a lot of replies about how I'm doing myself a great injustice in not going with Bluetooth setup. But no help in locating a display that can be used. I really don't want my laptop near my lathe or mill and wireless connections are slower then wired and can have interference issues.*_


----------



## RJSakowski

Pinresto said:


> I've been looking but have had no luck. It looks like wildhorse innovations had/has a beta kit version. Didn't find any specifics on their site. I don't mind making one if someone sells a kit. I have three of the absolute igaging dros for my mini mill. It would be nice to have one display along with some functions of a 3 axis display. I know yuris(sp) site talks about a bluetooth 3axis display for a tablet. It's has some instructions and a parts list but it's a bit over my head. I'm no stranger to soldering and electronics in general but when they start talking about programing Im lost.
> Thanks


Yuriy's TouchPro display for Bluetooth Android devices is actually fairly simple to implement.  He has step by step pictures of the assembly process for the adapter that are fairly foolproof.  As I recall, there are only about a half dozen external components to connect, two voltage divider resistors to drop the voltage to 3 volts for the iGaging pickup boxes and three pull down resistors on the signal lines.

There is no programing to do.  The app is downloaded to your Android device and you have to set a scale factor for each scale in the setup but that's about it.

If you run into problems, I'm sure there are enough of us who can help you through. 

HOWEVER, THE iGaging ABSOLUTE SCALES DO NOT WORK WITH YURIY'S ADAPTER.  At least, not when I last checked.  You need the aluminum backed scales.

Bob


----------



## Wheresmywrench?

I have no interest in going with a Bluetooth setup. That's why I want a wired display. I just can't afford a more expensive DRO setup at this time. If I could get an interface that I could connect to an old PC I have I'd do that but no blue tooth.


----------



## Bamban

RJSakowski said:


> Yuriy's TouchPro display for Bluetooth Android devices is actually fairly simple to implement.  He has step by step pictures of the assembly process for the adapter that are fairly foolproof.  As I recall, there are only about a half dozen external components to connect, two voltage divider resistors to drop the voltage to 3 volts for the iGaging pickup boxes and three pull down resistors on the signal lines.
> 
> There is no programing to do.  The app is downloaded to your Android device and you have to set a scale factor for each scale in the setup but that's about it.
> 
> If you run into problems, I'm sure there are enough of us who can help you through.
> 
> HOWEVER, THE iGaging ABSOLUTE SCALES DO NOT WORK WITH YURIY'S ADAPTER.  At least, not when I last checked.  You need the aluminum backed scales.
> 
> Bob



According to the software guy helping me,  the absolute DROs still do not work with the Touch DRO.


----------



## ch2co

OK, now you have me wondering. I do that a lot. What functions does a DRO readout provide that the individual readouts that come with the  iGaging units not provide?
Unless you're doing automated feeds etc, all I need to know is what is the current X,Y,Z position of the mill cutter. I have several calculators immediately available for any
calculations that I need to make, why pay for such features on a readout? I know it looks snazzy, but just gang your three digital readouts that came with the measuring system on a panel and there you have it.  I must be missing something. Can anyone explain, then I can smash the palm of my hand against my forehead and utter DUH!

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## Big Rack

Shars or Discount Machine (ebay) sells one piece wall wart powered displays for 2  or 3 axis' they have a button to go to diameter don't know anything about them have only seen a picture and listing.
I thought I read that Igaging remote DID work with with Yuri's setup?


----------



## Dan_Austin

There are three families of Igaging readers and scales.
 1.  The original with no name, aluminum frame, works with Touchdro, least accurate (.002" per 6") $
 2.  Accuremote, stainless steel frame, works with Touchdro, better accuracy (.0015" 1st 6", about .0005" for each additional 6") $$
 3.  Absolute, also stainless, better displays, does NOT work with Touchdro (yet?) even better accuracy reported, but damned if I can find actual numbers $$$

Yuriy has said he now has one of the Absolute scales and is working to decode the protocol.  With luck it will be a software fix for the
controllers (T430, Aurdino), but he has not published any results yet, so the Absolute scales are not a good idea.


----------



## Rick Leslie

I'm in the same boat. I bought a set of Igauging from David and really like them for what I do. The displays are  bit small and hard to see for my old eyes. I would love to have a nicer display but not interested in wireless. I was told that Yuri's display could be hardwired but I can't figure out how. And I really need a plug-n-play system. Hopefully someone has a simple solution and will post it here.


----------



## mksj

At the end of the day, if you need something with reliability and resolution, you are probably better off with the DROPros,  Sino/Snipo DRO,  Easson...  and you do not need to think about if the display is reading correctly or the accuracy of the scales. Nothing against this concept, but when you start adding everything up including the mounting hardware and a display big enough to see, interfaces, power supplies..... you are not far off from a real DRO that is more or less easier to use and more reliable. Don't get me wrong, I use an Igaging Absolute on my tailstock and it is accurate, but doesn't even come close to the accuracy, speed and functionality of a dedicated machine DRO.


----------



## Wheresmywrench?

The problem with the iGaging is the display is not light up. Black on a dark background. The problem with Yuri's setup is you have to use with a phone or tablet.You can also down load and install an emulator program to run on a laptop. BUT I don't want a laptop at my lathe, nor my cell phone or a tablet.


----------



## Rick Leslie

mksj said:


> At the end of the day, if you need something with reliability and resolution, you are probably better off with the DROPros,  Sino/Snipo DRO,  Easson...  and you do not need to think about if the display is reading correctly or the accuracy of the scales. Nothing against this concept, but when you start adding everything up including the mounting hardware and a display big enough to see, interfaces, power supplies..... you are not far off from a real DRO that is more or less easier to use and more reliable. Don't get me wrong, I use an Igaging Absolute on my tailstock and it is accurate, but doesn't even come close to the accuracy, speed and functionality of a dedicated machine DRO.



I would have to buy 3 setups from David to get close to DRO Pros or Sino, etc. I got 4 scales complete and shipped from him for $130.00. I think Wild Horse has the conversion for these for around another hundred or so and if I went with Yuri's setup, even with the tablet price (used) I'm still way ahead of the game.

I would like to have a set of 'real' DROs one day but the $$$ just isn't there right now, so I have to go with what I can afford. (Wife has this crazy idea that the house and yard should look nice ALL the time! Madness, I tell you!!)


----------



## atunguyd

Can I ask why using a phone or tablet is such a problem? They are plentiful, have high resolution touch screens, and have way more processing power than even your best DRO.  Plus the software is being actively developed, so new features are being added. I can bet you if you buy a new DRO now and in a years time they release the new model with say a hole pattern option, they will not give you the software to add this feature to your current DRO. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## RJSakowski

It is true that the iGaging scales are not in the same league as the glass scale systems.  The glass scales have 5 micron resolution as compared to the 10 micron resolution of the IGaging scales.  The glass scales have a much better protection system with their double seals as opposed to just  wipers on the iGaging scales. 
Generally, the glass scales will be more accurate;  my scales came with a plot of readout error for each scale.  The iGaging scales have a generic statement of expected accuracy.
However, the iGaging scales are much smaller than the glass scale which can be an issue for small mills and lathes.  They can easily be cut to a custom size as well.They are also much lower in cost.
I installed a 3 axis iGaging system on my lathe primarilly because of size.  There was no way that I could have put a glass scale on my cross feed or on the tailstock.  My total cost came to a little over $100, including the TouchDRO option using my smart phone.  For another $60, I can add a dedicated tablet.  It would cost me $500 for a 2 axis glass scale system and $700 for a 3 axis system not meant to run with a lathe.

Bob


----------



## JPigg55

Dan_Austin said:


> There are three families of Igaging readers and scales.
> 1.  The original with no name, aluminum frame, works with Touchdro, least accurate (.002" per 6") $
> 2.  Accuremote, stainless steel frame, works with Touchdro, better accuracy (.0015" 1st 6", about .0005" for each additional 6") $$
> 3.  Absolute, also stainless, better displays, does NOT work with Touchdro (yet?) even better accuracy reported, but damned if I can find actual numbers $$$
> 
> Yuriy has said he now has one of the Absolute scales and is working to decode the protocol.  With luck it will be a software fix for the
> controllers (T430, Aurdino), but he has not published any results yet, so the Absolute scales are not a good idea.


I'm sorry to hear this, I've been in the process of building Yuriy's Touch DRO controllers for use on my lathe and mill.
I've installed iGaing Absolute DRO scales on both.


----------



## mksj

atunguyd said:


> I can bet you if you buy a new DRO now and in a years time they release the new model with say a hole pattern option, they will not give you the software to add this feature to your current DRO.



If you follow DROs, they do not change very much through the years. Those that have a USB port are upgradable, I just updated one of mine. The current models do bolt holes and a number of other functions.  In the future this may change, but they seem to evolve very slowly. New programming functions is product support, I would not rely on a single individual to provide long term support. Computing power is not a factor in DRO's.  If you have a spare tablet, touch screen computer or want to use your phone go for it (I can barely see mine and it has a 5.5" screen), but looking at the cost of the newer Absolute systems (which I use), the cost factor is becoming closer. This is also an option if you have a spare touch screen computer and want to deal with the set-up. http://www.machine-dro.co.uk/m-dro-pc-digital-readout-4-axis-interface.html . You can get a Sino type DRO for much less, and they pump them out in great quantity. A 2 axis system is around $260 on eBay and a 3 axis start around $350. Scales come in all sizes and lengths, so you buy the model that fits. There are different approaches, this is machine dependent, and the degree of resolution and reliability you are seeking.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl

I just started the install of AccuRemote stainless gages are these in the same category as the igaging absolute


----------



## dave2176

Shumatech.com/web/21bit_protocol has a product that can be used with the igaging scales for a wired setup. It requires some effort to assemble the parts and uses OpenDRO for the software. I don't know any more than what the page says about it. 
Dave


----------



## atunguyd

Mksj,  with the touch DRO you don't rely on one person for support. The code is open source which means if Yuri abandones it someone can take up where he left off. It if something is not implemented in a way that most like, others can fork the code and implement it that way. 
Processing power is always a good thing. My touch dro on my mill benefits greatly from it. I also use it to run FS Wizard, a calculator and steam music while I work. How many commercial DRO's can boast that? 
While you may battle with a 5.5" touch screen there are cheap Chinese tablets out there which are 10" for under $100 giving you a full 10" touch screen. I am not aware of commercial DROs that even use touch screens yet. You can alter the font and size of the touch dro UI again not something available on commercial models. You can even change the colour of the fonts. 
The new version of touch dro now integrates with a tachometer to give you your tooth load. 
Another nice feature is the ability to add Axis to the readout without any cost, all commercial DRO readouts you buy in the configuration you require and you are stuck with that. This is nice for the hobbyist who wants to slowly put together a DRO. 

On the accuracy side touch dro is just as accurate as any commercial DRO as this comes from the scales. Touch dro will interface with just about any scale so the world is you oyster there. 

Yuri provides code for the interface of any scale on the TI MS480 chip.  I am busy working on porting this to the arduino boards to provide a single board that will do all scales. 

If i can get my hands on an absolute igaging scale I would be happy to do this too. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamban

atunguyd said:


> If i can get my hands on an absolute igaging scale I would be happy to do this too.
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



Can you get the Absolute iGaging to work on Touch DRO?


----------



## atunguyd

I don't see any reason why not. Unless they did something like encrypt the data between the scales and display unit it should be possible. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPigg55

atunguyd said:


> Mksj,  with the touch DRO you don't rely on one person for support. The code is open source which means if Yuri abandones it someone can take up where he left off. It if something is not implemented in a way that most like, others can fork the code and implement it that way.
> Processing power is always a good thing. My touch dro on my mill benefits greatly from it. I also use it to run FS Wizard, a calculator and steam music while I work. How many commercial DRO's can boast that?
> While you may battle with a 5.5" touch screen there are cheap Chinese tablets out there which are 10" for under $100 giving you a full 10" touch screen. I am not aware of commercial DROs that even use touch screens yet. You can alter the font and size of the touch dro UI again not something available on commercial models. You can even change the colour of the fonts.
> The new version of touch dro now integrates with a tachometer to give you your tooth load.
> Another nice feature is the ability to add Axis to the readout without any cost, all commercial DRO readouts you buy in the configuration you require and you are stuck with that. This is nice for the hobbyist who wants to slowly put together a DRO.


 
I agree with ATUNGUYD, being an open source DRO many others have already made changes, additions, and improvements.
Yuriy has given credit to this fact on his site as well as providing links and/or listing the new code.
While it currently may not match a high end dedicated DRO, it will perform most if not all of the functions for a fraction of the price.
I bought enough scales for a 3 axis on my mill and 2 axis on my lathe. That, and with the cost of the components for the Touch DRO controllers totalled less than $500.
Unfortunately, I didn't investigate enough and went with the iGaging Absoulute DRO scales which, apparently do not work with the Touch DRO system.
There are people currently working on this issue and, hopefully, will resolve it soon.


----------



## mksj

atunguyd said:


> Processing power is always a good thing. My touch dro on my mill benefits greatly from it. I also use it to run FS Wizard, a calculator and steam music while I work. How many commercial DRO's can boast that?



This is not the point, and has nothing to do about the processing power needed for a DRO function. Yes, eventually they may have touch screens which I use on many other devices, but not necessarily something I like to use with chips/coolant flying and oily fingers poking at the display. You spend $100 on a touch screen, another $100 on scales and maybe $50 on electronics/power supplies, mounts etc. You just spend enough for a 2 axis complete DRO system. There is no right way, there are just shades of grey on what you prefer to do, and have fun in the process. The software may or may not evolve, and then the encoding for the scale may change and you are left in the dark. I built my own computerized tube tester which uses a wireless computer tablet interface, and relies on other individuals to update the software, so I am not opposed to being innovative. I am just pointing out the different options depending on ones abilities and needs.


----------



## Bamban

atunguyd said:


> I don't see any reason why not. Unless they did something like encrypt the data between the scales and display unit it should be possible.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk




Just lifted this from Yuriy's, not me, looks like someone asked Yuriy about the IGaging Absolute.

"
*Anonymous <noreply-comment@blogger.com> Unsubscribe*
4:28 PM (18 minutes ago) 

Anonymous has left a new comment on the post "Android DRO Step By Step Overview": 

Could you pleee confirm if the Igaging Absolute scales which I believe are also remote work with your TouchPd and your Arduino / Bluetooth adapter? I read they will not would you expand on this?
Thanks in advance. 

Posted by Anonymous to Yuriy's Toys at August 8, 2015 at 1:04 PM

*Yuriy Krushelnytskiy <noreply-comment@blogger.com> *
4:29 PM (18 minutes ago) 

Yuriy Krushelnytskiy has left a new comment on the post "Android DRO Step By Step Overview": 

No, they will not work. The are very different scales, using different protocol, etc. 

Posted by Yuriy Krushelnytskiy to Yuriy's Toys at August 8, 2015 at 2:29 PM"


----------



## atunguyd

Yes currently they do not work, but when the project started so did Chinese scales and glass scales not work. Doesn't mean they never will. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ch2co

_MKSJ said:
This is not the point, and has nothing to do about the processing power needed for a DRO function. Yes, eventually they may have touch screens which I use on many other devices, but not necessarily something I like to use with chips/coolant flying and oily fingers poking at the display. You spend $100 on a touch screen, another $100 on scales and maybe $50 on electronics/power supplies, mounts etc. You just spend enough for a 2 axis complete DRO system. There is no right way, there are just shades of grey on what you prefer to do, and have fun in the process. The software may or may not evolve, and then the encoding for the scale may change and you are left in the dark. I built my own computerized tube tester which uses a wireless computer tablet interface, and relies on other individuals to update the software, so I am not opposed to being innovative. I am just pointing out the different options depending on ones abilities and needs._

You make a good point as far as price is concerned, but wouldn't the versatility of the Arduino etc. system with a tablet be more versatile. I know that involves tinkering
around, whereas a commercial DRO system is a buy it and it just works type of thing. As you so aptly state, just shades of grey.

This is probably a little off topic, but what the heck are your pictures showing?  It looks sort of like an analogue computer of some sort,
except for the solid state parts.  A tube checker perhaps? A code breaker? I can't make out the printing on the front panel. 

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## RJSakowski

I agree with much of what atunguyd said regarding versatility, upgrading, etc.  In the end, the DRO readout is just a readout. As far as I am concerned, it makes no difference as to whether or not it can send e-mail, make phone calls, or take photos. Its main function is to show me where I am on my machine.  I don't have a dedicated readout now but I can correct that issue for $60.  I am not sure why there is an objection to a wireless connection but the TouchDRO can be set up to run from a USB connection if hard wiring is preferred.

However, I disagree that the iGaging class scales are as accurate as the glass scales.  A scale can be no more accurate than its resolution.  A glass scale has a resolution of either 5 microns or 1 micron.  The iGaging class scales have a resolution of 10 microns.  

With the TouchDRO readout, I set the screen resolution to .0001" but the readout increments in .0004" steps because that is as good as the scale resolution.  My Grizzly readout reads to .0001" but increments in .0002" steps because that is its scale resolution.  You can not read more accurately than the scale resolution.

Bob


----------



## mksj

If I needed more features on a DRO for a mill, I would go with a tablet type PC and the computer interface for the scales mentioned previously, or move to CNC. Most of the DROs these days provide a wide range of mill functions, some are easier than others to access. Most people probably use 10% of the functions. On a lathe, you use maybe use 2 or 3 functions, and you do not need anything too fancy.

On the Igaging scales, the new Absolute ones are much slower in their response time (but more reliable in their readings), and the older ones are more prone to errors (noise and accuracy with the longer scales).  The question of breaking the Absolute scales output code also involves the type of output and the voltage, but many people are working on solving this. Hopefully magnetic scales will come down in price with time and provide an alternative, the technology is cheap. Eventually I would expect someone to come out with a completely programmable touch screen DRO interface and/or fully programmable keys (similar to oscilloscopes, audio equipment, etc.), which will change based on the machinery and allow download of machining points. My Acu-Rite already has this and the software is upgraded via USB. Though,  I am not sure how they will get past the contamination issue on the touch screen. The wireless technology (although VFD/electrical noise is a big problem) for the scales and adaptable interface for the tablets is a great idea, the weak point in my view is the scales at this point. It is affordable and it will evolve into something better.

The tube tester, one needs to set the pin connections to the tube sockets manually and there are a number control functions set manually. The computer information sets all the operating voltages sequentially, and then gives a graphic presentation of how the tube is operating at multiple operating conditions. This is known as plate curves. The control board comes as a kit with PC software, everything else was fabricated. The face is all CNC with engraved lettering, the switch bank was custom built.

Mark


----------



## ch2co

Nicely implemented and laid out chassis.  What is your interest in vacuum tubes? Audio or antique stuff.   I have many tube-head friends, some into high end audio, and others into antique radio. I'm all solid state these days. My only interest anymore is that building a VT phono preamplifier is still on my to do list, but it's a long list.

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## JPigg55

Found this on another part of Yuriy's site at: http://www.yuriystoys.com/2012/01/reading-gtizzly-igaging-scales-with.html

testAugust 3, 2014 at 9:14 PM
Is the ANdroid DRO compatible with the serial output of the new igaging "ABSOLUTE" series ? : http://www.igagingstore.com/38-Absolute-Digital-Readout-DRO-Stainless-Steel-S-p/205483.htm
Reply
Replies

Yuriy KrushelnytskiyAugust 3, 2014 at 9:45 PM
I don't know; haven't had a chance to play with the new model.
Nathan WrightNovember 18, 2014 at 10:07 PM
Short answer: no.
At a minimum, the Absolute DRO has a 2KHz clock. But, changing the clock freq isn't enough.
The data line is severely attenuated with a 5.6K PD resistor. The original display unit has a 100K PU resistor, so this will require a schematic change to match.
Have not had a chance to look at the data on the logic analyzer to confirm if it is still 21-bit.
(There also appears to be a pull up on pin 4 of the Mini-USB. Looks to be a basic connection check - the control unit stops sending the clock if that pull up is removed. Looks like this can be ignored.)
Will investigate further and post an update as time permits.


----------



## kd4gij

If one want's a cheaper dro and not interested in Yury's touch dro. Check out this site. I have nothing to do with them, just found there site and prices look good. 

http://www.thedrostore.com/


----------



## lens42

+1 for TouchDRO. I've put them on my mill and lathe with dedicated Android tablets I got for $50 off eBay (older gen Nexus 7"). I had glass scales on my mill already, and sold my old Accurite readout box on eBay. The tablet screen and touch buttons are way nicer IMO. I also like the thin DRO tablet compared to the old boat anchor readout box.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Rack

If it helps, I intend to build Yuri's interface at Walmart I found a 5" tablet for $49.95 ended up with a 8" for $79.99. As cheap as Craigslist but with a warranty. Both had everything required by Yuri, I bought the larger for sight and it takes a microsd card for more memory. Downloaded his app it looks great, it can be set up for more than one machine, so one display for both mill and lathe. From fooling around for ham radio I already have a Arduino and prototype shield still need the bluetooth unit I'll let you know how it works.
Only thing I need to figure is I have a Casio programmable calculator that have programmed for right hand tringles, tap drill sizes actual drill depth and others but I bet there is an Android app for these.


----------



## MAlcocer

Touch dro is awesome. Beyond what everyone else has already mentioned the same readout (your tablet) can be used on all of your machines. So you are really out the cost of scales and a $30 worth of electronics. Run your table saw fence, drill press, 3 axis mill plus the readout off your spindle plus rpm, lathe, you name it. All from one device. Also touch dro is capable of being run off a USB connection for those who want to avoid wireless. I set up a G0704 for less than $350 with glass scales. Was about half the price of an equally functional dedicated unit.


----------



## Bamban

Who has any experience with the new Absolute DRO Plus? They appear to be a combination of previous models,.


----------



## bill stupak

I had a set of the original Igaging DRO's on a lathe and used them for several years. I didn't like the the way the screen shut off after a few minutes, it kept the setting, but was a pain to have to keep  turning it back on. Other than that I liked them as they made my feeble attempts at machining much more accurate feeble attempts. I bought a new lathe and purchased the Absolute DRo's, they are a definite upgrade, as the accuracy is much better, the display is larger and doesn't shut off automatically. It was stated in one of the previous posts that these scales react slower than the previous ones, I haven't noticed this. I did have a problem when I installed them though. On the older versions (at least the ones I had) you could mix and match the reading heads and displays, this was not the case with the ones I received. The head of the 12" model would not work with the display of the 36" model and vise-versa. 

Bill


----------



## atunguyd

For the record the Bluetooth, even in a noisy environment should be just fine. The hardware and positions of the scales showing like 5 time a second, if there is a glitch on the wireless side this would just result in a slight lag in the updating of the positions, but chances are you will get the next one in the next 200milliseconds. Since you are looking at manual machines I doubt this would have any affect since your reactions in the machine are probably slower. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed ke6bnl

Ed ke6bnl said:


> I just started the install of AccuRemote stainless gages are these in the same category as the igaging absolute


Well the AccuRemote scales and gages are installed and work great. ordered all the parts to build a Yuriy remote readout. but not sure I have the correct chip or what ever it is called. I wrote in on the site but yet to get a response.  not sure if my microcontroller will work. I hope this all does not fail when it is time to program the microcontroller. this is what i wrote in.

I am a total newbie to the electronics end of the project. I have just gathered the parts and just now got the LaunchPad and the Microcontroller is M430G2452 will I need to purchase the one in the picture M430G2553 ? I do not think putting it together is an issue but concerned about the programing the chip
I guess one step at a time.. The wireless adaptor is KDF001A and also says X000N747CN thanks ED


----------



## MAlcocer

You will need the 2553 chip for it to work correctly. When you ordered the launchpad it should have come with two chips in the box. One will be the 2553. Let me know how the build goes. Also Yuri may not respond very fast on his website. Last I talked with him he started working on his masters degree and the dro projects are on the back burner. You will still get a response from him. It just may take some time.


----------



## lens42

The Launchpad should come with the chip already. You don't need to buy one. There is Google+ community, "TouchDRO Beta Testing", that might be a good place for questions if Yuri is too booked to answer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPigg55

lens42 said:


> There is Google+ community, "TouchDRO Beta Testing", that might be a good place for questions if Yuri is too booked to answer.


 
I posted there a few weeks ago asking about "Absolute DRO" scales. Besides someone clicking a "+1", haven't heard a thing.


----------



## Joe in Oz

There was a response form Yuri about absolute DRO scales some time ago. You may need to search the Google group or his website.
In any case, the Absolute DRO scales are not yet supperted, if I remember correctly. Yuri didn't have any at the time to analyse the protocol.


----------



## MAlcocer

I don't think it will be very difficult to get them to work with the system. It is probably just a matter of how build a circuit for it. I would not be surprised if they did work. I just don't think anyone has tried them yet. Have you checked what voltage the output signal is at?


----------



## JPigg55

Joe in Oz said:


> There was a response form Yuri about absolute DRO scales some time ago.





MAlcocer said:


> I would not be surprised if they did work. I just don't think anyone has tried them yet.


Yuri did post that Absolute DRO scales will not currently work with Touch DRO
Another person replied with this:
"At a minimum, the Absolute DRO has a 2KHz clock. But, changing the clock freq isn't enough.
The data line is severely attenuated with a 5.6K PD resistor. The original display unit has a 100K PU resistor, so this will require a schematic change to match."


----------



## atunguyd

I posted a while back saying that if I can source an absolute igaging scale I will make the sustenance work with it (16 years as an embedded designer for consumer electronic devices).  Problem is that they cannot be sourced here in south Africa. 

So if someone wants to buy one and send it to south Africa as a bounty I am happy to work on it. 

I am currently working on an alternate arduino code that will work with the current scales as well as the Chinese ones. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## bill stupak

Has anyone seen this, seems promising,

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...jp2YCQ&usg=AFQjCNGtG-4nB6nlirsH2oloZ3k_VnTqAQ

Bill


----------



## Ed ke6bnl

I got the MSP430 wired up with a couple of questions. one I used the ground that is next to the connection for the break out board  Vcc  Gnd Gnd for the ground for the blue tooth wireless ground is that ok?   to test and load the firmware I just need to plug the board in with a mini USB cable to usb on the computer and load it up??  and the last question is I need to hard wire a 5 volt wall wart to the + 5V and ground behind the mini usb on the board for power when in use??  Sorry about all the details but this is all new to me. thanks so much ED


----------



## MAlcocer

You do not need to wire in a separate power supply. I use the mini USB to USB line with a wall pkug for a cell phone charger. Just avoid generic ones that may have power fluctuations. It does not matter what ground you use for the bluetooth card. To load the firmware can be tricky as the method has changed since the directions were originally written. Use the directions written out by "Brian dantz" near the bottom of the comments. His method was very helpful. 
http://www.yuriystoys.com/2013/09/how-to-upload-firmware-to-msp430.html?m=1


----------



## Ed ke6bnl

Thanks MAIcocer for your help, that makes it simple, I will be one happy guy when it its up and running. so it all lights up and flashes, then I went to the Brian Dantz portion and could not find the zip file he metions SLAC435C only ones that come up is 435F and 437C so I am at a stand still till for now, will try it tomorrow afternoon and see if it makes more sense. thanks f


----------



## rex21

I just built mine and used the flash programmer found here:
http://www.ti.com/tool/flash-programmer
Fairly easy to figure out.

Downloaded the .hex file from Yuriy's site and all worked fine.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl

I do not no what the heck I am doing but downloaded all sites that seem to apply and plugged it in and it said loading drive and then driver installed. maybe it will work then not sure.


----------



## MAlcocer

That may just be a simple driver your computer downloaded to communicate with the device. I would still follow the steps to flash the msp430. I will look into which one of those files will work when I get a chance. If I remember correctly the numbers are off but the description on the 435f matched what you needed. Also worth looking into rex21 post. That may be the easiest route.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl

Ok from no nothing I did download the Flash-programer 2 1 .70 zip file and this time I plugged the MSP430 into the computer and unzipped the file and in about 7 min it said it was installed. 
I downloaded  the  DigitalReadout_Universal_V0.3 (1).hex on to my download file of the computer section. not sure what to do with this. and still not sure what else I need to make this work


----------



## Ed ke6bnl

I have tried everything in my power/abilities, I can not get the MSP430 to work, it connects and disconnect in about 5 seconds, If anyone would be able to flash it to work, I would be happy to shipped the wired up parts to you with money for shipping back to help me out, thanks  ED


----------



## rex21

Did you install the driver on your computer for the MSP430?


----------



## Ed ke6bnl

I plugged in the MSP and I unzipped and I think I loaded the driver took about 7 min and said driver installed but not at all sure what I am doing


----------



## rex21

When you say it disconnects in 5 seconds, do you mean from the computer? When you plug it in does the computer recognize it? It should say something like msp430 is now ready. If not the driver is not loaded right.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl

I just found something on the computer when I plug it in it shows SamrtRFFlash Programmer 2 ver 1.7.0 with connected devise Msp430     application u....... unknow. there is  a place for erase program and verify to check

when I said it disconnect is when I have the app on the phone it will connect and numbers turn green and then disconnect from the bluetooth.


----------



## JPigg55

Hi Ed,
If you're following the instructions on Yuriy's site, you also have to read the comments below.
Apparently TI did an update and moved some things around.
Here's the comment from Brian Dantz down towards the bottom of the page.

Brian DantzJuly 2, 2015 at 6:39 PM
Never mind. Figured it out. Rev 1.2 has a solid red light. Rev 1.3 has a 10 Hz flash. Duh!
When you wrote your instructions above, 1.3 wasn't born yet.

Also, folks will have to snoop around TI's site to get the goods. they have changed their site since you (meaning Yuriy) wrote this instruction.

here's some instructions for guys that type with one finger...this method puts everything in one path including your drivers, exe's, bat's, dll's and so on...
1) Look for a package called "MSP-EXP430G2 Software Examples" . 
2) fill out the agreement (all lines, put your name and email in for company and website)
3) Download the MSP-EXP430G2 Software Examples
4) unzip it to a folder like c:\ti\ (Composer Studio will have created the same path if you have it already)
5) drill into a folder called "Binaries", drill deeper into "MSP430flasher"
6) copy the contents of this folder back into c:\ti\
7) drill into a folder called "Binaries", drill deeper into "drivers"
8) copy the contents of this folder back into c:\ti\
9) download the firmware of your choice. use the HEX version so you don't have to paste the text into a TXT file
10) find your download in your windows "downloads" folder. copy it into c:\ti\
11) open notepad and paste in the following

msp430flasher.exe -n Unknown -w "DigitalReadoutBasic_v1.3.hex" -v -g -z [VCC]
pause
rem DigitalReadout_Quadrature_v1.1.hex
rem DigitalReadoutBasic_v1.3.hex
rem DigitalReadout_Universal_V0.3.hex
rem DigitalReadoutBasic_v1.2.hex

12) go to "file", "save as" Loader.bat in the c:\ti\ directory

Note: i saved the names of a few of the files you could choose in the "REM" lines so you can copy and paste the in the top line where i have "DigitalReadoutBasic_v1.3.hex" .
Note: the "pause" line hols the window open so you can see what happened after it executes without the window slamming shut.
13) plug in your board and let windows find all the drivers
14) go to c:\ti\ and double click on "loader.bat"
15) you should be cooking in 5 seconds tops.
hope this fills in the gaps. all your files are sitting together so paths won't be an issue.


----------



## MAlcocer

Just to start at the beginning. You are trying to flash the Mixed scale version to the MSP430 correct? Next question is not about the drivers that autoloaded when you first plugged in the MSP430 (that is only a driver that allows your computer to talk with the MSP430). You should have followed these steps:


1) Look for a package called "MSP-EXP430G2 Software Examples" . 
2) fill out the agreement (all lines, put your name and email in for company and website)
3) Download the MSP-EXP430G2 Software Examples
4) unzip it to a folder like c:\ti\ (Composer Studio will have created the same path if you have it already)
5) drill into a folder called "Binaries", drill deeper into "MSP430flasher"
6) copy the contents of this folder back into c:\ti\
7) drill into a folder called "Binaries", drill deeper into "drivers"
8) copy the contents of this folder back into c:\ti\
9) download the firmware of your choice. use the HEX version so you don't have to paste the text into a TXT file
10) find your download in your windows "downloads" folder. copy it into c:\ti\
11) open notepad and paste in the following

msp430flasher.exe -n Unknown -w "DigitalReadoutBasic_v1.3.hex" -v -g -z [VCC]
pause
rem DigitalReadout_Quadrature_v1.1.hex
rem DigitalReadoutBasic_v1.3.hex
rem DigitalReadout_Universal_V0.3.hex
rem DigitalReadoutBasic_v1.2.hex

12) go to "file", "save as" Loader.bat in the c:\ti\ directory

Note: i saved the names of a few of the files you could choose in the "REM" lines so you can copy and paste the in the top line where i have "DigitalReadoutBasic_v1.3.hex" .
Note: the "pause" line hols the window open so you can see what happened after it executes without the window slamming shut.
13) plug in your board and let windows find all the drivers
14) go to c:\ti\ and double click on "loader.bat"
15) you should be cooking in 5 seconds tops.
hope this fills in the gaps. all your files are sitting together so paths won't be an issue.



If none of this looks familiar you have not installed anything onto your launchpad and it will not work. If you need I can simplify these instructions.


----------



## MAlcocer

rex21 said:


> I just built mine and used the flash programmer found here:
> http://www.ti.com/tool/flash-programmer
> Fairly easy to figure out.
> 
> Downloaded the .hex file from Yuriy's site and all worked fine.



Rex did you need to use the Ti programming cable or did this work with a simple USB?


----------



## rex21

I used the usb cable that came from TI in my box.


----------



## MAlcocer

rex21 said:


> I used the usb cable that came from TI in my box.


Which looks like a standard USB cable? Per the flasher instructions it is only compatible with the debugging cable here: http://www.ti.com/tool/msp-fet430uif

If its a standard USB then it will be easier to walk Ed through that then the command prompt method.


----------



## rex21

Yes, usb to mini usb I think.


----------



## MAlcocer

rex21 said:


> Yes, usb to mini usb I think.


And which flash programmer did you use?


----------



## rex21

Just called flash programmer. Not flash programmer 2. I just checked to be sure. There is a description on the download page.


----------



## MAlcocer

Then that is Ed's issue. He downloaded the programmer 2 and I don't think he actually flashed the launch pad. May have been thrown off by the driver downloading messages. Ed let us know of you want a walk through of the technique rex used. It would be easier then the ones we described. There is no reason touch dro should not work. I just think you missed flashing the msp430 somehow.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl

I appreciate all the work you did in writing this up for me but it is like another language to me, not sure how so many others have done it from all this, but way beyond my abilities.


MAlcocer said:


> Then that is Ed's issue. He downloaded the programmer 2 and I don't think he actually flashed the launch pad. May have been thrown off by the driver downloading messages. Ed let us know of you want a walk through of the technique rex used. It would be easier then the ones we described. There is no reason touch dro should not work. I just think you missed flashing the msp430 somehow.



sorry was not able to respond was away at grandkids birthday party, I wouldn't mind trying. I did try to follow and when it said to open one of the item and download it was just all text and not downloadable. thanks for the assist. thank for all your patience.


----------



## MAlcocer

So starting from scratch on this just to make sure we don't miss a step. And this is assuming you are using the mixed scales version of Touch Dro. I would erase any programs you ave downloaded in attempts to get this to work. This includes dleeteing the files in your download folder and going into your control panel and deleting any programs you installed, Like "Flash Programmer-2". This will help avoid some confusing in the process listed below. 

1.  Go to Yuriy's website here http://www.yuriystoys.com/p/downloads.html and scroll down to the Mixed Scale Firmware and download the "hex" file for version 0.3. This file will show up in your downloads folder on your computer as "DigitalReadout_Universal_V0.3.hex". It may have a (1) or (2) etc in the file name. This just means you downloaded it multiple times and all of those files are identical except for the name so any of them will work for your application.

2.  Next we need to download the flash programmer. Go to the Ti website here: http://www.ti.com/tool/flash-programmer and download the "Flash Programmer" (not Flash Programmer-2). This should be the first item listed. Click get software and a zipped file should download into your downloads folder.

3.  Open your downloads folder and find zipped folder "swrc044s". Right click this folder and click "Extract All". Left click browse in the window that opens. Select "Desktop" and left click it (should be on the leftside of the window that opens). The bottom box of this window should now display "Folder: Desktop" with "Select Folder" just to the right of this. If that is the case click select folder and the window should close. In the next window click "Extract"

4.  Minimize all windows so you can view your desktop. Find the icon on your screen called "Setup_SmartRFProgr_1.12.7" and double left click it. Follow the installer and install as recommended. You should just need to click the next button several times. The final screen on the installer has a box that says "Finish", before pressing this make sure the box above it labeled "Install shortcut to desktop" is checked, then click finish.

5. Now plug in your MSP430 to your USB port on your computer. It will probably download some drivers and you may need to approve this and follow some automatic prompts on screen. Once you complete that go back to your desktop screen and you should have a new icon labeled "SmartRF Flash Programmer". Double left click this icon to open the programmer.

6.  In the window for the programmer there should be two tabs near the top left. One labeled "System-on-chip" and one "MSP430". Click the MSP430 tab.

7.  Just below this is a button labeled "refresh". Click this and to the right you should see one MSP430 device listed as being "Available".

8.  The next line down lists "Flash image" with a blank field to the right and a box to the right of the field with "..." Click on the box "..." and it will open up file explorer. In the top box it is labeled as "Look in" with a down arrow to the right. Click the arrow and a drop down box should appear. Navigate and select downloads. Some files should appear below. Ledt click a file labeled as "DigitalReadout_Universal_V0.3.hex" (The one we downloaded earlier, its ok if it has a (1) or (2) in the file name). That file should appear in the box labeled "File name:" below, to the right click "Open"

9.  Thiswill bring us back to the Programmer window, near the bottom of the window is a box labeled "Perform actions", left click this and in no time it should complete and the box at the bottom should say "Sucessful". If all that happens you can unplug your MSP430 and you should be in business on the software side. 

One side note is that the Bluetooth card that I bought can very easily short out when the back pins come in contact with something metallic. Make sure that while you are testing the card is secure to something none conductive. Let me know how this all works. I can add pictures if need be.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl

Here we go, I can't believe how thorough you were in your instruction, I followed them to completion.  it all ended well with Program of MSP430G 2xx3 successfully completed.  You went way beyond what a person should take time to do.  I plugged the device into the Motorola power supply and now the unit stays connected and seems to stay connected. I did cover all the connections to the bluetooth. and it is on a rubber mat on my mill. when I plug in the mini usb from the scales there is no movement of the numbers. I realize I will have to set the counter to a 1 2 3 block I saw in the video, but should I get some random number movement when I move the table?? 
I sure wish I could do something to repay all the work you have done for me. Thanks all youguys and especially MALcocer for the detailed info. and I hope that it will help others. I printed it out to follow while doing the computer work.


----------



## MAlcocer

Your welcome and thank you to rex for finding a simpler solution in the flash program. You should get some random number movement while you move the scales even if you do not have them calibrated. What type and how many scales are you using?


----------



## Ed ke6bnl

MAlcocer said:


> Your welcome and thank you to rex for finding a simpler solution in the flash program. You should get some random number movement while you move the scales even if you do not have them calibrated. What type and how many
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/AccuRemote-ACCURACY-DIGITAL-READOUT-Stainless/dp/B006SNL0JIscales are you using?


the scales I have are AccuRemote for the x and y I do not have a Z axis installed yet
http://www.amazon.com/AccuRemote-ACCURACY-DIGITAL-READOUT-Stainless/dp/B006SNL0JI


----------



## MAlcocer

So you are using the mixed scale build? What is your input type from the scale to your controller (USB, hard wired)? If you plug a scale into the x and the y do they both have the same results of no number changes?


----------



## rex21

Congrats on getting it working! Very nice write up MAlcocer. I was going to do pretty much the same thing, but have been working too long of hours and only had my phone. You did a more thorough job than I probably would have done.

That write up should help many people in the future, thank you for taking the time.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl

MAlcocer said:


> So you are using the mixed scale build? What is your input type from the scale to your controller (USB, hard wired)? If you plug a scale into the x and the y do they both have the same results of no number changes?


the scales have a cable that plugs into the small readout mini usb. I put usb “Mini USB Breakout Boards”. on to the MSP430


----------



## rex21

I must have missed where you said you got no movement. Yes, you should be able to move the table and get the numbers to change. They will be wrong, not being calibrated. I believe you should have used the Basic DRO firmware for Accuremote scales, and not the mixed version.


----------



## rex21

Which build did you follow Ed? Meaning did you do the basic MSP430 build or the mixed scale version?


----------



## MAlcocer

That is exactly the problem then. Download the Basic Firmware, just above the mixed firmware, its version 1.31. That should place this file "DigitalReadoutBasic_v1.3.hex" in your down loads folder. Repeat steps 5 through 9 and instead of using "DigitalReadout_Universal_V0.3.hex" in step 8 and use this file instead "DigitalReadoutBasic_v1.3.hex"

Rex, sounds like he built the basic version. This should be fairly easy fix.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl

MAlcocer said:


> That is exactly the problem then. Download the Basic Firmware, just above the mixed firmware, its version 1.31. That should place this file "DigitalReadoutBasic_v1.3.hex" in your down loads folder. Repeat steps 5 through 9 and instead of using "DigitalReadout_Universal_V0.3.hex" in step 8 and use this file instead "DigitalReadoutBasic_v1.3.hex"
> 
> Rex, sounds like he built the basic version. This should be fairly easy fix.



IT IS NOW WORKING I will calibrate it thanks so much for your patience working with me.


----------



## MAlcocer

No problem at all. Now time to enjoy it!


----------



## Ed ke6bnl

The digits on the app are not only moving they are calibrated and working fantastic.  Now I will get an enclosure and a small dedicated android device. You don't now how close I was to calling it quits.


----------



## MozamPete

JPigg55 said:


> Yuri did post that Absolute DRO scales will not currently work with Touch DRO
> Another person replied with this:
> "At a minimum, the Absolute DRO has a 2KHz clock. But, changing the clock freq isn't enough.
> The data line is severely attenuated with a 5.6K PD resistor. The original display unit has a 100K PU resistor, so this will require a schematic change to match."



I see on one of Yuri's post someone claims to have got the AbsoluteDRO Plus scales working with a Touch DRO without requiring any additional hardware.
http://www.yuriystoys.com/2014/11/touchdro-version-2-now-available.html


----------



## Bill Gruby

This member joined today. Read his intro. He may be your man.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/craig-feieds-introduction.38929/

"Billy G"


----------



## middle.road

I e-mailed him and asked him if he'd share his findings here. I'd like to see the Absolutes working with TouchDRO, that would be nice.
Nice of him to stop by so quickly. Thanks Craig!


----------



## MAlcocer

middle.road said:


> I e-mailed him and asked him if he'd share his findings here. I'd like to see the Absolutes working with TouchDRO, that would be nice.
> Nice of him to stop by so quickly. Thanks Craig!


Shhh.... Don't act so excited! We might scare him off! I replied to his post as well in hopes he would share with us as well. I was hoping we would start a new thread for touch dro. Place to share wiring diagrams and set ups.


----------



## JPigg55

Any of you guys that emailed this guy ever hear back ???
Posted a teaser and seems to have dissappeared.


----------



## MAlcocer

Nope.


----------



## RodF

I too got the Igaging stainless steel scales.  I get them before the posts about them not working in the Touch DRO application.  I built the Arduino interface and got it working just no data coming from the scales.  Am hoping Yuri or Craig will come up with the goods, until the will need to use the supplied readouts.


----------



## JPigg55

I stopped my controller build since I didn't know if it would require a schematic change.
I talked to a couple guys at work that may be able to help out, be a couple three weeks before I know due to schedule differences.


----------



## Str8jacket

Does anyone have a supplier of glass scales? I want to build one of these as they look good and will be a bit of education on micro controllers for me. But by the time i buy 2 scales i may as well buy a dro kit. In Australia if that helps.... or hinders.


----------



## Jester966

Is there any advantage to the TI controller over the Arduino controller, other than the cost?


----------



## MAlcocer

For glass scales I went with these. 
http://m.alibaba.com/product/479254854/Optical-Ditron-linear-glass-scale-encoder.html
I had one little issue of the head not reading but I can't definitively say it was a defect or my own fault. Either way they are working now. And they were the most affordable glass scales. If you do the build with the ti there are more scale options, your can mix scales and there seems to be more flexibility with the board. Arduino has a ton of support and can be used to a bunch of different things but as for the current dro project it only functions with the basic igahimg scales setup. I have a grizzly g0704 and run glass scales. My long term goal is to bring the built in spindle dro integrate it to the touch dro w axis and also use the current spindle tach and integrate it with the touch dro tach feature. To my knowledge I could not do this with the arduino and the current programming available. The ti board has the programming available however.
For more info past what yuryi has done you can look at the beta board here 
https://plus.google.com/communities/107302258278364916741
There are other people who have added programming to the different boards to increase functionality.

As for Craig, according to posts on the Google beta forum it looks like the setup for the absolute scales has not panned out yet. But there are a few people working on it. I wish my knowledge base was more electrical than mechanical because it seems like a project worth tackling but it is beyond my ability to help out.


----------



## middle.road

MAlcocer said:


> ......... I wish my knowledge base was _more electrical_ than mechanical because it seems like a project worth tackling but it is beyond my ability to help out.


You and me both man, you and me both. . .


----------



## Str8jacket

Ive got a quote back from one of the manufacturers "Ditron" on Aliexpress.
I can get a 1um 220mm travel slim profile scale and a 5um 750mm travel standard scale delivered for $210 usd. They have a good rep for scale quality from researching. 
If there are any other Aussie blokes interested in a group buy let me know soon cause they will give  a better rate.
Now to get my head around what controller dro to buy.


----------



## MAlcocer

I would also look at the magnetic scales. From what I read these are near bullet proof but are more expensive.


----------



## Str8jacket

MAlcocer said:


> I would also look at the magnetic scales. From what I read these are near bullet proof but are more expensive.


They do look the goods but for the extra price for my lathe its not worth it, spent to much already. 

Going to bite the bullet on the glass ones I think. I have a cnc plasma cutter daydream that the magnetic ones may be good for.

Does ti sell a bluetooth module that suits this save buying from multiple sources.  Also what is a good enclosure for the set up?


----------



## rex21

I ended up buying the boards from 3 different places on ebay. Could not find one place that had all I wanted.

I got my job box at the local Radio Shack.


----------



## MAlcocer

I was entertaining the idea of building a second unit and sources most of the parts from mouser.com which was the cheapest if you took into account the need to over buy on some supplies. I originally tried to do as you are and source everything from a single eBay seller or amazon with no luck. Ti will not have everything. Mouser has a huge selection of boxes. For my box I ended up just ordering a 2" x4" x12" piece of plastic and milled my own. Was a fun project.


----------



## kd4gij

Str8jacket said:


> Ive got a quote back from one of the manufacturers "Ditron" on Aliexpress.
> I can get a 1um 220mm travel slim profile scale and a 5um 750mm travel standard scale delivered for $210 usd. They have a good rep for scale quality from researching.
> If there are any other Aussie blokes interested in a group buy let me know soon cause they will give  a better rate.
> Now to get my head around what controller dro to buy.


 

  Did you get a quote from Ditron  for a complete dro system?


----------



## Str8jacket

No just for scales. Cant see it being a lot more for the read out, thier kits seem to be very close in price to what just the scales add up to.


----------



## kd4gij

That is what I read over on the yahoo Shumatech  group.


----------



## Str8jacket

The scales turned up today, look good, came with mount bolts and some die cast alloy brackets, also a aluminium splash cover. From china
The msp430 was here days ago. From usa.
Ordered at the same time was some resistors and bits and pieces. Hasnt turned up yet, and some is on back order.... from my country only one state away. One day by overnight frieght. 2 weeks later. Unreal. And postage costs more? Anyway. Will hopefully get cracking on it as soon as it turns up.


----------



## middle.road

I was looking at some of the links for Ditron and got a bit excited when I saw that they used a DB9 connector.
Then on one of the links they actually showed Output Signal Types and the pin-outs.
I was  thinking that maybe I could use one of their scales in place of the busted up X-axis scale on my Mitutoyo. 
I seem to recall that the Mitu uses TTL. So I tried comparing the the only diagram I have for the Mitu with the Ditron.
And then I got lost in the specs and don't understand the info.
Going to go try to find a Signal diagram for the Mitutoyo Scale. 
If anyone can interpret this for me - I'd appreciate it.


----------



## MAlcocer

As I understand it ttl and rs422 are the same. The rs422 just uses and additional signal to verify position. If I remember my research on these things they are cross compatible. If your dro can understand the rs422 then you have the advantage of using it. The -1vpp is for rotary encoders. Just cross reference the muto to the ditron. You may be able to get away with swapping some pins.


----------



## lens42

@middle.road Unfortunately the Ditron  outputs don't look compatible with your DRO input. The Ditron have all quadrature outputs which are a series of pulses that the DRO box counts to figure position. Your Mitutoyo box appears to have Data and clock inputs rather than A and B inputs, which leads me to think it wants to see something like I2C serial data which is completely different than quadrature. Maybe you could look up your busted scale somewhere to see what it's output looks like?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Hasler

MAlcocer said:


> As I understand it ttl and rs422 are the same.


Very different.   RS422 is a differential digital electrical signaling standard.  TTL in this context refers to the voltage and current levels required to interface TTL integrated circuits to each other on a circuit board and really shouldn't be used for data transmission.

RS422: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RS-422

TTL: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transistor–transistor_logic#Interfacing_considerations

While they can interoperate to a limited degree you lose all the advantages of RS422 and gain all the disadvantages of TTL.

You may be thinking of RS423.  It will interoperate somewhat better with TTL being an unbalanced system.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RS-423


----------



## lens42

I've used one side of RS422 outputs to drive TTL inputs with no problem, but RS422/TTL compatibility is not relevant to middle.road's DRO question. His DRO box appears to want some type of serial data interface (evidenced by DATA and CLOCK inputs rather than A,B) rather than quadrature (A,B) pulses. That seems like a show stopper before anything else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middle.road

Thanks for the quick replies guys. I figured that there would be a show stopper somewhere in there.
I think what I really need to do is bite the bullet and go one of two ways:

- iGaging with a Arduino interface and a spare android tablet that I have sitting here. DavidH has decent prices on the scales.

- or go with an entire import DRO, and then maybe sell my Mitutoyo box and the Y-axis scale...

I really like the old school buttons on the 982-537...


----------



## lens42

I use quadrature scales like Ditron with the Android DRO and really like it. The thing that made me go that route rather than iGaging is that I didn't want to spend the time on the project (mounting scales is an all day job for me at least) and decide later I really wanted better scales.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Hasler

lens42 said:


> Your Mitutoyo box appears to have Data and clock inputs rather than A and B inputs, which leads me to think it wants to see something like I2C serial data


I2C has only data and clock lines (both bidirectional).  This also has a "request"  line.  Looks like a proprietary interface to me.  You'd have to reverse-engineer it.  I could do that, but not from here.  I'd have to have the hardware on my bench.


----------



## MAlcocer

John Hasler said:


> Very different.   RS422 is a differential digital electrical signaling standard.  TTL in this context refers to the voltage and current levels required to interface TTL integrated circuits to each other on a circuit board and really shouldn't be used for data transmission.
> 
> RS422: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RS-422
> 
> TTL: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transistor–transistor_logic#Interfacing_considerations
> 
> While they can interoperate to a limited degree you lose all the advantages of RS422 and gain all the disadvantages of TTL.
> 
> You may be thinking of RS423.  It will interoperate somewhat better with TTL being an unbalanced system.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RS-423




What I was getting at was that the Ditron scale is pinned to do either TTL or RS422. If you just read the TTL pins via your DRO you will get numbers to appear on your DRO that are accurate. If your DRO can interface completely with RS422 you will get numbers that are more accurate on your DRO. But for most of us in the hobby field reading the scale just using TTL (high/low voltage) works just fine. This was a question I got hung up on for a while while building my DRO. In the end the Touch DRO using quad scales (glass or magnetic) will just be interfacing using the TTL format, even if your scale has the additional features capable of using RS422, Touch DRO is setup as a simple logical interface.


----------



## John Hasler

middle.road said:


> then maybe sell my Mitutoyo box and the Y-axis scale...


How badly busted up is the X-axis scale?  I might be interested in it (the box and Y-axis too, but I probably can't afford that).


----------



## Str8jacket

One of these maybe.

http://www.jenix.co.kr/html/02_3_eproduct.htm

Linearmeasuringsystems on ebay sell them as replacements for other types sargon anilam etc, might work for you.


----------



## middle.road

John Hasler said:


> How badly busted up is the X-axis scale?  I might be interested in it (the box and Y-axis too, but I probably can't afford that).



Hi John, see the thread I started back in Sept. -=- Link -=- There's picts, it's all busted up.
The X-Axis they put on the table looks to have been a 700mm long one. Too short for the 48" table on the mill. 
I'd say that they probably crashed it within the first week.


----------



## middle.road

Str8jacket said:


> One of these maybe.
> 
> http://www.jenix.co.kr/html/02_3_eproduct.htm
> 
> Linearmeasuringsystems on ebay sell them as replacements for other types sargon anilam etc, might work for you.



Thanks Ben! I've been looking all over the place and not coming up with an easy fix. 
That's what a fresh pair of eyes does for the effort...


----------



## Str8jacket

Ha ha no worries. I have no idea what half the last posts were talking about, but my googlefu is strong!


----------



## John Hasler

middle.road said:


> Hi John, see the thread I started back in Sept. -=- Link -=- There's picts, it's all busted up.
> The X-Axis they put on the table looks to have been a 700mm long one. Too short for the 48" table on the mill.
> I'd say that they probably crashed it within the first week.


That looks totalled, alright.  Too bad.


----------



## JPigg55

Okay, here's the latest on using igaging Absolute scale with Touch DRO.

From Yuriy's Toys:
Yuriy/Frank
Thanks for the reply.
The tablet having connection issues is a Verizon Ellipsis 7. Android 4.4.2 Build 3.4.67 Model QMV7A.
Bluetooth is running at 9600 baud.
I got hold of a Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 to test. It works fine with touchDRO and reads the Arduino Bluetooth OK. So the issue is with the Bluetooth on the Verizon Ellipsis. Using the Samsung is the easiest solution to the problem for me.
Another question:
Does anyone have info on the data format for the iGaging AbsoluteDRO scales? 
I figured out it is very similar to the Mitutoyo SPC. There is a data line and clock line.
Sending a block of 52 bits about 10 times a second.
I can read the data OK with the Arduino. But I can not make any sense of the 24 data bits.
It does not seem to be BCD like the Mitutoyo.
Interesting puzzle to unscramble the bits.
Thanks
Coleman

Yuriy KrushelnytskiyAugust 3, 2015 at 10:51 AM
Coleman,
I've plaid some with the Absolute scales, but so far I can't figure out the protocol and the iGaging guy I talked to didn't know the protocol either. I haven't made this into my top priority though, as there is too much work with the app right now and I don't want to get too distracted.
Thank you
Yuriy
********************************************************************
Had a freind at work connect one of my scales up to him O-scope. Here's what he had to say:
Ok, did a little research. Turns out it's a 52 bit Mitutoyo protocol, and Instructables has an article on interfacing an Arduino to calipers using this format.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Interfacing-a-Digital-Micrometer-to-a-Microcontrol/

13 digits, 4 bits per digit. Odd format.
Oh, it also appears that the magnetic strip encodes the position. That means the DRO can be made absolute, also!

Here's a cople snapshots he sent me.


----------



## JPigg55

Okay, here's the fix for using iGaging Absolute scales with the Touch DRO App.

First, no hardware changes needed.

Second, Have to change 3 numbers in the sketch (at least for the Arduino)


Change clock speed to 2KHz clock


Delay to 70 msecs


Data stream from 21 bit to 52 bit.

Lastly, it appears the magnetic strip is encoded. Thus, even with a power loss, the scales won’t lose position. No need for the battery back-up.


----------



## middle.road

JPigg55 said:


> Okay, here's the fix for using iGaging Absolute scales with the Touch DRO App.
> First, no hardware changes needed.
> Second, Have to change 3 numbers in the sketch (at least for the Arduino)
> .......



OK, so, is it functioning? Is it time for me to order up a Arduino?
Also, can you post a link for the forum where Coleman's post came from?
I'm not having any luck finding anything for touchDRO this morning. (Might be lack of coffee...)

Thx.


----------



## JPigg55

Not quite.
I forgot about _Ryszard Malinowski's improved sketch version and my buddy will have to re-look at the scales for the duty cycle for that sketch.
I'd stopped building my Arduino controllers until I knew that no hardware changes were needed so I have to finish them before I can try it.
There's someone person on this thread that has his built already. I will try and contact him with the updated sketch in the next day or two and see if he'll give it a shot to test functionality.
Once verified, I'll re-post the new sketch along with change descriptions. My buddy's also planning on trying to do a fix for the Launchpad version as well. If anynone's interested, I'll post that as well.
Don't hold your breath, but hopefully, the fix will be out in the next few days....just in time for Turkey Day !
PS
I'll probably post the fix on a new thread, but will post the link to it here as well._


----------



## mattthemuppet2

that's super cool JPigg, great work on keeping going at it. I'm guessing that if the arduino sketch needs to be changed you would need all Absolute scales on an install, no mixing or matching Absolute and non-Absolute scales?


----------



## JPigg55

mattthemuppet said:


> I'm guessing that if the arduino sketch needs to be changed you would need all Absolute scales on an install, no mixing or matching Absolute and non-Absolute scales?



You are correct. Turns out the Absolute scales are 52 bit vs 21 bit data sets like most of the other Chinese scales as well as earlier iGaging versions.
Clock speed is slower as well, presumably due to the larger data packs. Delay time needed to be changed as well for read head reset.
This will be a fix for the Arduino controller only for use with Touch DRO App, I'm hoping my friend can get the same fix for the MSP430 LaunchPad Basic DRO Controller as well.
I'm hoping to have the updated sketch posted tonight or tomorrow.
I can't be sure it will work until I finish my controllers, but thought I'd go ahead and post it for those as tired as I am for a fix to the Absolute scale/Touch DRO incompatability who wish to give it a try.


----------



## JPigg55

Made a new thread with the new and, hopefully, improved Touch DRO sketch for Arduino controller and iGaging Absolute DRO scales.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/touch-dro-fix-for-igaging-absolute-dro-scales-i-hope.40086/


----------



## great white

posting so I can find this thread easily later!


----------

